# New unused EOS Elan 7E / EOS 30 what should I do with it?



## pdp76 (Jan 18, 2011)

My wife has had this Elan 7E for several years now and has never used it.  She was thinking about doing some film but ended up being pure digital.  She opened it to take a look at it way back when so it's not freshly sealed but she never loaded it with film or even depressed the shutter button.  It is still in the original packaging with all the accessories and manuals.  We totally forgot about it until we found it while moving.

1) If we sell it, how much could we get?  It is the version that can expose the date on the film by the way.  This is for the body only.

2) If #1 won't fetch us some money, would this camera be a nice collectors item any maybe appreciate in the future? mrgreen: yeah, I know, wishful thinking)

3) Anyone interested?

Any thoughts or opinions would be appreciated!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

I doubt that it would fetch much as a used film camera (maybe $50-$100), but because it's in 'as new' condition and you have the original packaging, it may have some value as a collectible...but I'm not sure how much.  Maybe if you hold onto it for another 20 years or so, you might have something


----------



## IanG (Jan 18, 2011)

EOS's like this are almost worthless.

I bought  a brand new 300D for £10  ($16) a year ago, it's battery cost me more than I paid for the camera.

Having said that if you use film they are good ianbudget cameras, but there's too many about for tem to have a value.

Ian


----------



## Ron G (Jan 18, 2011)

Make sure that the battery is not corroding in the camera while you decide what its fate will be.I have a nice ElanII which is a great camera but too fancy for me to carry.I am not getting any bites on Craigslist so I may keep it for a while it appears.Ron G


----------



## Derrel (Jan 18, 2011)

I'll give you $25 for it.


----------



## KVRNut (Jan 18, 2011)

PM sent.


----------



## pdp76 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone.  I saw a few mint ones on ebay that recently sold just last week for ~$125, but I'm not sure if those were flukes or not since I also saw some at that price that didn't sell.  Other not so mint ones seemed to fetch ~$75.  But I'm not desperate enough to ship it or pay ebay fees just yet so I think I'll try RonG's route first and see if anyone on the local Craiglist (San Francisco) will bite.  

Oh and RonG, thanks for the heads up, I already made sure the batteries weren't in the camera when I checked on the manual and accessories the other day.

@KVRNut, sorry, I don't have enough posts yet to send you a PM   But I think my response to you is covered in this post.


----------



## j-dogg (Jan 25, 2011)

I have this exact camera and I love it. Probably one of my favorite 35mm EOS cameras. Had a great feel to it, very solid build. 4 frames / second I can blast a roll in 9 seconds (I've done it on a model before)

My only complaint is it didn't get the indiglo LCD that its brother, the 7ne got.


----------

